# ,  / > Yaesu >  FT 920   SSB

## waman

yaesu ft 920.         100.   SSB 20-30    .            .        .     .        ,

----------


## waman

> ,


  .

----------


## waman

> PROC,  COMP


  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## km6z

70-80 ,   ?

----------


## km6z

.     ,     .         Yaesu.     .
73, !

----------


## km6z

15     - 5       1  1000 ,   50   15   7       ,   . ,     .        .
FT 920  2000 .    ,     .    1        160.    , FT1000D.   .      FT920 -   FT1000.    FT920 - !        .       .        ,  .      .    TS480, ,     .      .        10.       .        ,        .   ,        KX3 + KXPA100.   FT920  KX3  10,      KX3       FT920.
73, !

----------


## RT3D

?  FT-920   1996 .      15 .       ,    Hi,    . ,      ,        24-28 .   ,   .     920-    FTDX-5000,    .      920-, ,  Hi. 
 , ,   ,    E-mail.        .

----------


## RT3D

To RW9OW

 .

----------

RW9OW, waman

----------


## RW9OW

!    ,   .         5,       470,    5 .       28.

----------


## .

> 


 ua3vfs@mail.ru




> ,      ,        24-28 .   ,   .


     ,      .

----------


## km6z

.            .          -,    (   ) ..         .   ,      UY5BC.    .
      .  -       .     ,     . 
73, !

----------


## R9LZ

> SSB  , 70-80  .


     ?
  ...))

----------


## .

> ,   )))
> ,      - 100  SSB   .       .      .


   ,       SSB  100      ?
     ,    70-80.
         ,      .     -.      .

----------


## .

> ,     .      90-100,     70.


  ,      .  ,   100  SSB.     ! :::: 
       ?     ,  ? :Smile:

----------


## .

> - , .  ,      ,  100.  ?


! ::::

----------

